# Rename 97st to Heroes Boulevard? (Edmonton)



## derael (25 Sep 2008)

Just heard this on the radio about 30 minutes ago...

There's a petition out to rename 97st to Heroes Boulevard. This petition is to be presented to the Mayor of Edmonton at some point in the near future. 

97st is of course the road that leads into CFB Edmonton (as you may or may not be aware).

Here's the link.

http://www.petitiononline.com/heroblvd/petition-sign.html


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2008)

What a great initiative!


----------



## Armymedic (25 Sep 2008)

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

Reminds me of Valour Road in Winnipeg.

A bloody good idea, and I hope it is carried.

OWDU.

EDIT: Whether its hero, or another suitable name, the naming of a road/street/blvd in honour of those who have served, suffered or died in the service of their country, is truly an honourable thing to do.


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2008)

Replacing a number with a name.... is a good thing.

Lest we forget!

CHIMO!


----------



## Infanteer (26 Sep 2008)

I'm not too sure I'm keen on this - 97th is a main artery with lots of businesses.  "Heroes Boulevard" is kind of ambiguous and a bit cheesy in my opinion.  "Hey, come buy tires, I'm down on 19453 Hero Boulevard!"


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure I'm keen on this - 97th is a main artery with lots of businesses.  "Heroes Boulevard" is kind of ambiguous and a bit cheesy in my opinion.  "Hey, come buy tires, I'm down on 19453 Hero Boulevard!"



Is this any different from any of the other streets that Edmonton has named?  Wayne Gretzky Drive comes to mind.

"Hey, come buy tires, I'm down on 19453 The Great One Drive!"


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Sep 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure I'm keen on this - 97th is a main artery with lots of businesses.  "Heroes Boulevard" is kind of ambiguous and a bit cheesy in my opinion.  "Hey, come buy tires, I'm down on 19453 Hero Boulevard!"



This has crossed my mind too.  I'm sure many of us (and those who have gone before us) don't consider ourselves "heroes" and I too find it a bit over the top.  If we are to rename 97th, how about "Veterans' ", a term that applies to all and honours everyone who served, or "Memorial", a term that honours the fallen.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> This has crossed my mind too.  I'm sure many of us (and those who have gone before us) don't consider ourselves "heroes" and I too find it a bit over the top.  If we are to rename 97th, how about "Veterans' ", a term that applies to all and honours everyone who served, or "Memorial", a term that honours the fallen.



If the petition hasn't started circulation, now is the time to make that decision.


----------



## military granny (26 Sep 2008)

Hi Folks
Gotta throw my 0.02 worth in to this discussion. Hero's Boulevard is not written in stone. It is just an idea on one way to rename this road. One councillor thought Military road was an idea. Personally I like the idea of Veteran's Way. 97th street in Edmonton has always been the main road out to the Edmonton base and I think it shows all the military personnel new and not so new that they are in our hearts and minds always.


----------



## Deep Blue (26 Sep 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> This has crossed my mind too.  I'm sure many of us (and those who have gone before us) don't consider ourselves "heroes" and I too find it a bit over the top.  If we are to rename 97th, how about "Veterans' ", a term that applies to all and honours everyone who served, or "Memorial", a term that honours the fallen.



There are many monuments to the fallen hero's of the past and very few to no for the recent conflict in afghanistan good luck with the name change...


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2008)

Hey.... if the city takes a page outa the Ontario government's playbook, they can continue to call it 97st while attributing an official / unofficial name to the street.... Just like the Highway of heroes between Trenton & Toronto


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Sep 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> This has crossed my mind too.  I'm sure many of us (and those who have gone before us) don't consider ourselves "heroes" and I too find it a bit over the top.  If we are to rename 97th, how about "Veterans' ", a term that applies to all and honours everyone who served, or "Memorial", a term that honours the fallen.



I too have problems with the term "heroes" as I find we toss it out so frequently now that it has lost any status that the word was originally meant to portray. The terms Veterans or Memorial is a far better choice in my mind.


----------



## OldTanker (26 Sep 2008)

I have access to, if not necessarily influence on, the person(s) who will ultimately make the decision on this matter. I am quite prepared to present an alternative to the word Hero, for all the good reasons that have previously articulated, but I would certainly want to read more comments and suggestions before I do so. Most of us are veterans, few of us are heroes, at least in the context most of us would be comfortable with. My SENSE is that the people who are promoting this name have done so for all the right reasons -  they want to acknowledge the sacrifice and service we have all given to Canada. We (veterans) need to provide timely and well-considered advice to the City policy makers before they make a decision. For those of you still serving, particularly in Edmonton Garrison, I expect the City will consult with the local commander prior to making a final decision. If you are unhappy with the use of the word Hero, please make sure your chain of command is aware, and provide them with suitable alternatives. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss this off-line.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

Perhaps in line with the "Quiet Professional" the name of "Veterans' " or "Memorial" would be more appropriate.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Sep 2008)

I like the sentiment, I just think that Hero Blvd is not the best choice.


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2008)

As Wes pointed out, Winnipeg has one road which stands in quiet dignity.....Valour Road.

Winnipeg also has a Memorial Blvd where the cenotaph is, but for the most part is ignored except for one day in the spring and one in the fall....but it's central...

Veterans Way or something similar sounds right for Edmonton.....especially for the road leading to the base.....it honors them all.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Sep 2008)

I'm going to throw in my $.02.  
The reasoning behind the naming of the road to Heroes Blvd, is because whether all you military types like to believe it or not, MANY people, myself included, think of the men and women in the Canadian Forces as HEROES!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are willing to step up, risk your life and do the right thing.  I know you are basically a very modest bunch and are not really comfortable the word 'hero' being used.  Get over it!!! That's okay, we will forgive you.  ;D   
If you would prefer "Heroes, even though we do not really think of ourselves as heroes, Blvd"  Maybe we can look into that. ;D
Just a way to say thanks and that you are not forgotten.


----------



## danchapps (26 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> If you would prefer "Heroes, even though we do not really think of ourselves as heroes, Blvd"  Maybe we can look into that. ;D
> Just a way to say thanks and that you are not forgotten.


I think that name might be a bit big to fit on a road sign, but I like it!

All kidding aside, did they not mention it was only going to be the section of road between 111 Ave and 119 Ave? If that's the case why did they choose to pick only that section? Can anyone clarify this for me? Thanks!


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2008)

- Is that the narrow, tree lined section north of Chinatown that had all of the yellow ribbons flying from the trees in 2002?  Seemed like the whole 'hood lined the street there to welcome us back from Op APPOLLO.

- Leave it 97th.  It was 97th all through the 20th century and we lost 100,000 dead then.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Sep 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think that name might be a bit big to fit on a road sign, but I like it!
> 
> All kidding aside, did they not mention it was only going to be the section of road between 111 Ave and 119 Ave? If that's the case why did they choose to pick only that section? Can anyone clarify this for me? Thanks!



Because that's the only part of 97 St that actually IS a boulevard.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2008)

I hear that they were bantering around with Tess' Blvd.

I kinda like the zing of that.

dileas

tess


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Sep 2008)

Tess, Tess, Tess
I think they were going too..but realized it was a deadend > hehehe

Chapeski,
The petition to "have 97th Street from Jasper Avenue to the Edmonton Garrison renamed as Heroes Boulevard"  
From the very bottom all the way out to the the garrison, not just a small chunk, hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> As Wes pointed out, Winnipeg has one road which stands in quiet dignity.....Valour Road.



I remember going to a near by McRottens, for a Big Mac, and then parking on Valour Road to eat. If memory serves me correctly, it was named that because of three soldiers from the immediate neighbourhood all won the VC during The Great War. One's name was Hall (I think). CBC used to have a viginette on this, and it may still play around 11 Nov or so.
Regards,

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I remember going to a near by McRottens, for a Big Mac, and then parking on Valour Road to eat. If memory serves me correctly, it was named that because of three soldiers from the immediate neighbourhood all won the VC during The Great War. One's name was Hall (I think). CBC used to have a viginette on this, and it may still play around 11 Nov or so.
> Regards,
> 
> Wes



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz6n2eJ2s50

dileas

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> You are willing to step up, risk your life and do the right thing.



I know of lots of professions that, should the need arise, do that also..........


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2008)

Hmmm.... given that Endmonton is the home of 1 CMBG, would be nice to recognize it as such.... VS Heroes Blvd... how about "Billy goat lane"... or something along that line


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Sep 2008)

Why not just Garrison Road?  Maybe a little too obvious, I guess.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

Tess, you're a wizard, thanks for that youtube link. I have not seen this since 1994.

Educational and to the point.

Sacrifice, courage, teamwork, and mateship!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Infanteer (27 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... given that Endmonton is the home of 1 CMBG, would be nice to recognize it as such.... VS Heroes Blvd... how about "Billy goat lane"... or something along that line



It's a ram, not a billy goat....

I'm partial to "Veterans Way" - I think it isn't hokey like "heroes" and yet really achieves the intent of the motion.


----------



## whitey (27 Sep 2008)

I like Veterans Way as well, In my hometown of 30,000 people Ontario, there is a street with that same name.


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> It's a ram, not a billy goat....



  You ever see a POd billy goat ???  It's a Ram-ram here, a ram-ram there, here a ram, there a ram, everywhere a ram-ram

How about Patriot's way ? (seriously)


----------



## TCBF (27 Sep 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I hear that they were bantering around with Tess' Blvd. I kinda like the zing of that.
> dileas
> tess



- Being an Edmonton taxpayer, I would be more than happy with the naming of ALL of 97th Street (between Jasper Avenue and the North Saskatchevan River) "Tess Blvd."

 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Being an Edmonton taxpayer, I would be more than happy with the naming of ALL of 97th Street (between Jasper Avenue and the North Saskatchevan River) "Tess Blvd."
> 
> 8)



Alrighty,

I think we are getting the momentum!!

Write your letters folks, and I promise a big BBQ if they name it, all paid for by the city of course!

dileas

tess


----------



## military granny (27 Sep 2008)

Tess 
Sorry to inform you 97th street ends at Jasper Ave. There is nothing after Jasper Ave except a very steep hill to the river. But heck maybe they can rename the hill 48th Regulator hill or something of that nature.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2008)

military granny said:
			
		

> Tess
> Sorry to inform you 97th street ends at Jasper Ave. There is nothing after Jasper Ave except a very steep hill to the river. But heck maybe they can rename the hill 48th Regulator hill or something of that nature.



Now we're whistling dixie!

Does the hill have clear space at the bottom to build a ramp?  We can set it up for some sweet tobaggan runs!

dileas

tess


----------



## military granny (27 Sep 2008)

Well there is a major road way to cross and a few trees to be cleared but hey there could be a decent ramp built to jump the road.


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2008)

military granny said:
			
		

> Tess
> Sorry to inform you 97th street ends at Jasper Ave. There is nothing after Jasper Ave except a very steep hill to the river. But heck maybe they can rename the hill 48th Regulator hill or something of that nature.



- Pay no attention to her Tess, she lives in St. Albert!

 ;D

- On the other hand, 97th does start up again at some point SOUTH of the river...


----------



## danchapps (29 Sep 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - On the other hand, 97th does start up again at some point SOUTH of the river...



So what you are saying is we need a ramp good enough to clear the river??? Did I mention I was a carpenter in my previous life???


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is we need a ramp good enough to clear the river??? Did I mention I was a carpenter in my previous life???



- Big river valley - more like: The Gorge Of Eternal Peril: 

Scene 35,

http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/mphg/mphg.htm


----------



## andre63 (12 Oct 2008)

I would like to thank Dr. Crowell for his efforts to revisit an idea that I proposed to City Council, The Naming Committee and Edmonton Salutes Committee for a renaming of 97th Street in honour of those that have served the country especially those that gave their lives.

The message must have been heard by the right people this time as no one in the previous or current city government would even entertain the notion when it was first suggested. With media support this time it may come true and that would be a tremendous accomplishment.

As you can see below from my original submission I had suggested that 97 Street from Jasper Ave to the city limit be renamed “Veteran’s Memorial Trail” in recognition of Canada’s soldier’s commitment to the current mission in Afghanistan as well as service in UN missions, WWl, WWll, Korea etc.

I believe that “Veteran’s Memorial Trail” would honour those currently serving as well as those that have gone before as well as those that will follow in the future.

The name “Heroes Boulevard” to me is offensive in that it makes serious omissions as well as broad generalizations. A Veteran is by definition is a soldier that has served his country and should be recognized for this. A Hero is someone that has through selfless deeds proven him or herself to be out of the ordinary, acting above and beyond the call of duty. Are all that have served veterans? Yes. Are all that have served including the ones that have given their lives heroes? No.

The Queen recognizes heroism in Her Majesty’s Canadian Forces through an approved system of honours and awards. I don’t believe that she has relinquished that responsibility to anyone other than our Governor General.

It takes a special kind of person to become a soldier, that is the big decision. To follow orders without question, to go everywhere and anywhere the current government decides you should go is not heroic it is simply the life of a soldier.

There are soldiers that do not accept deployment and are quietly released from service. I know this as I have witnessed it first hand. I have done my two overseas tours to Croatia and Bosnia, did all that was asked and came back alive. Am I a hero for simply doing what was asked of me? No, but I am a veteran.

When a senior travels down “Veteran’s Memorial Trail” they can feel that they are included, when I travel down the same street I can feel the same way. It is an unfortunate truth that dying for ones country is noble but not always heroic or necessary.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2008)

"Veteran's Memorial Trail" sounds like a very fitting name.  It will be identified by many who have travelled that route since the Base was first built, not just the current members who have recently seen Tours overseas.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Oct 2008)

I signed today. My comment:



> I believe that Verteran's Memorial Trail would be more inclusive of all who have served. It is important to remember those who have served in other theatres, not just the current one. After all, "some gave all, all gave some".


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Oct 2008)

andre63 said:
			
		

> The name “Heroes Boulevard” to me is offensive
> 
> 
> “Veteran’s Memorial Trail”



Offensive I feel is the wrong choice of word, why not say there is simply a better choice.

Vet's Mem Trl sounds good.

I will be happy to see the road renamed with a name which reflects military service.

I too am a Vet, but not a hero by any means. Yes, and I was happy to return in one piece also. I see things differently now, or maybe just from another angle.

Did we do brave things? Well I really don't know, as they were the right things to do at the time, and later I have reflected that perhaps they were in fact stupid things, but stupid saved the day on many occasions.

Regards from yet another tropical spring day,

OWDU


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2008)

Veteran's Memorial Trail.... I like it!

From all of us to all of you.... Thank you André63


----------



## OldTanker (14 Oct 2008)

Much, much better.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Oct 2008)

Today is the last day, if you would like to sign the petition.


----------



## monkeymirror (16 Oct 2008)

Honestly I mean no disrespect to our fine troops but this renaming of streets is getting a bit too much. Sooner or latter we're all going to wake up in a town that was navigable with numbers but succumb to names.  It's my opinion that any and all named areas should stay off of the streets in a City with a great grid system going  for it. Why don't we honour them by dedicating a park or a homeless shelter or a school, not renaming a major artery.  No...this is an absurd idea and all other naming projects have been as well!


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Oct 2008)

Ever notice how everything before the words "but" or "however" is a lie?


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Ever notice how everything before the words "but" or "however" is a lie?



Ummm... like "butt-ugly"?  >


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Oct 2008)

Or like every PER I ever had.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 Oct 2008)

monkeymirror said:
			
		

> Honestly I mean no disrespect to our fine troops but this renaming of streets is getting a bit too much.



Sooo, do you realize this is mostly a bunch our fine troops here?  How is that not being disrespectful?  
Sooo, are you saying you would get lost if the streets have names instead of numbers?
No disrespect, BUT, that says a lot about you!   :


----------



## TCBF (16 Oct 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Sooo, do you realize this is mostly a bunch our fine troops here?  How is that not being disrespectful?
> Sooo, are you saying you would get lost if the streets have names instead of numbers?
> No disrespect, BUT, that says a lot about you!   :



- Actually, Edmonton HAD a good grid pattern set up. They picked a crossroads SE of the town, waaay out, and numbered the streets going to the West and the avenues towards the North.  Two problems.  One: After 100 years, Edmonton now has 750,000 people and has spread past 'waay out' so that we now not only live in the NW Quadrant, but in the others as well, hence "12564 142 Ave NW" signifies that the address is in the NW quadrant.  Two: Any good idea taken past it's logical conclusion rapidly becomes a bad idea - Grid pattern numbering of streets/avenues only works well if they are STRAIGHT.  Once a section (1 Mile X 1 Mile) is developed into a bunch of squigglyworm subdivisions, you go crazy following one route as it's name changes ten times as it curves north or west.

But, I agree that straight roads should follow the grid pattern numbering system.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Oct 2008)

monkeymirror said:
			
		

> ...renaming of streets is getting a bit too much. Sooner or latter we're all going to wake up in a town that was navigable with numbers but succumb to names.  It's my opinion that any and all named areas should stay off of the streets in a City with a great grid system going  for it. Why don't we honour them by dedicating a park or a homeless shelter or a school, not renaming a major artery.  No...this is an absurd idea and all other naming projects have been as well!



Good gawd! I nearly fell off my chair when I read this!

Talk about being petty, worrying about names vs numbers, while a war rages, this guy comed up with this.

I am not offended, just disgusted.

I guess it takes all kinds to make our world turn  :

We all have opinions I guess, incudling this person.  Monkey, I hope you sleep well tonight.

OWDU


----------



## andre63 (16 Oct 2008)

So the new named roads are hard to navigate, that is not what we are talking about here. Does anybody get lost on Whyte, Argyll, Norwood Blvd? Probably not as these "named" streets also have numbers. Mailing addresses could continue to be same so that businesses do not have to change their advertising or letterheads. Some people would still call it by the old name (but the signage would state one or both names). Might take a while but I think the new name would catch on, especially if media outlets use only the new name.


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2008)

Name changes can be done gradualy.
When Montreal changed Dorchester Blvd to René Lévesque Blvd, the city admin "miffed" the admin of Westmount & Montreal East.
End state..... 30 years later - it's still Dorchester @ both ends and René Levesque in the middle.... and it's still easy to navigate.

When I lived up in Sept Iles QC, they had north/south arteries numbered & east/west arteries named (Arnaud, Brochu, Dequen,etc)
trouble is.... what do you do when you get to Zulu & what do you do when you decide to build east of 1st ...

I think it is a good thing when the people of a city decide to honour one of OR a group of it's own.


----------

